# Cross-Training?



## nerdette_007 (Jun 20, 2010)

This thread was inspired by a conversation I had recently. 

I've been running casually for ~5 years now, and recently signed up for my first 10K. In addition to increasing the frequency of "run days", I've upped my distance and started working on speed. A fellow martial artist (with way more experience) criticized my new routine as being too cardio-intensive for an aspiring MA, and potentially damaging to my minor progress in muscle gain. He suggested anaerobic-training (uphill dashes, sprints, etc) instead of my typical hour-plus ramble. It had never occurred to me that specific exercise could be detrimental to my MA progress. 

This conversation made me curious: what, if anything, do you do to cross-train? What other activities do you participate in? Are there any strength or conditioning routines that are uniquely beneficial to MA practice? 

Also: are there any other runners out there, and if so, what are your thoughts on this advice? For the record, I've added some anaerobic training to my trots but for the most part I've stuck to my original gameplan. Good/bad idea? 

I also do 2-3 days of mild strength and core training, and yoga (which I find rather boring, honestly, but has proved beneficial for balance and flexibility). 

Thanks in advance for your opinions and honesty-


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 20, 2010)

Any sport-specific training is likely to be detrimental to other sports.  Some things cross boundaries, like strength gains or flexibility gains.  But training to improve your time in a run will probably reduce muscle gains, unless your program is carefully designed.  The human body tends to favor improving endurance over building muscle.  However, you're talking about a 10K; that's about 6 miles or so.  Unless you really go nuts, your training for that won't be hugely detrimental to your other goals -- except in the time it takes. 

Personally, at a glance, if strength improvement is your goal, I'd suggest you consider making it three days a week of weights/strength exercises, and spend some time with a trainer or at least doing some research on that issue.  (I'm personally quite impressed with the books by Alwyn Cosgrove and Lou Schuler, *The New Rules of Lifting *<for men or women, as appropriate>.  Good programs, good explanations, and lots of variety to mix things up.)  Couple that with a good running training program (lots of books out there, look at several and pick what seems sane to you.)


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 21, 2010)

nerdette_007 said:


> He suggested anaerobic-training (uphill dashes, sprints, etc) instead of my typical hour-plus ramble.


 
It is certainly a very time efficient and intense way to train , but the potential for injury is a lot higher because you are running a lot faster.

You have to weigh up whether to keep going as you are and stay injury free or try to gain more anaerobic capacity and maybe sustain a hamstring , achilles injury which could put you out of action for awhile.


----------



## Laus (Jun 23, 2010)

My MA days are 5x a week (3 karate and 2 aikido).

Of the other activities I do I find hot yoga the most beneficial. I like to go twice a week (admittedly I've been slacking lately). I don't like regular yoga at all, but hot yoga I love - greater gains in flexibilty that last more than a day, more of a strength component, and your insides feel really clean after 90 minutes of pouring sweat (especially after showering with this minty soap they have in the changerooms!). When I'm done you feel like I've had an actual workout instead of having just bent myself out of shape for an hour or so. I've always found it really helpful for my karate, mostly because it helps loosen up the hip/lower back/groin area more than anything else I've ever tried. Its amazing how much easier it its to move through longer, deeper stances, and to throw out some of the more flexibilty-intensive kicks after a few good hot yoga sessions. I also tend to feel less sore after karate if I've been keeping the yoga up - nice for my knees and heels, which can get pretty inflamed if my calves and thigh muscles are too tight.

Other than that I like to hit the gym at least twice a week. I don't do anything fancy, just some basic conditioning. I spend an hour on cardio, split into two half hour pieces. The first half I run, the second half I am on a bike. I don't care for the biking at all, but its good for my partially reconstructed knee, which I have to take good care of or I end up not beign able to do karate. After that I spend half an hour or so on strength. I do a little of everything for maintenance, but focus on one area more than another, on a rotating 6-week cycle, for gains (abs, shoulders, legs, etc). I finish up with 30 minutes of stretching. 

I have a treadmill at home as well which I'll use if I'm pressed for time and can't make the gym, or sometimes I'll run just for the hell of it (usually for an hour). I tend to jog more than run but I mix in a lot of hills at a fast walk and some 2-5 minute dashes througout that hour. I'm more interested in endurance/stamina than sustained speed. Very occasionally I will run outside, but I find that a lot harder on my knees so I can't do it as much as I'd like.

Its hard to get all that done in a 7 day week. Of course there is the need for rest days, which I try to keep to the same day each week, but I listen to my body, and if its tired a day or two early I take the rest then, and if its overflowing with excess energy on rest day, I put it off, unless there is some pressing reason not to (like knowing I have 4 days in a row of MA coming and don't want to risk needing a rest on one of those days).


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry it took so long for my response...I've been working typically hellish nursing shifts. :erg:

@jks9199: I agree with your assertion that 10K training shouldn't hinder my progress too much. I'm not trying to run marathons here, or get bulky and jump in a UFC cage. I'm going for an all-around, balanced sort of fitness. Oh, and I put that book on hold at the library. Thanks for your advice. 

@mook jong man: I did some research and yes, the potential for injury is much higher in anaerobic activity. Apparently hill-running is the safest route, so I've added some slow-and-steady climbing to my routine. It's truly miserable and soreness-inducing, but it seems to work. 

@laus: I googled "hot yoga" and did some research- found a school very near my house that offers it on a reasonable per-session basis. I'll give it a try...thanks for the recommendation. 

I respect your ability to do high-impact on a knee-replacement...I've got a "bad knee" myself from a fall, my patella tracks improperly and I have to wear a brace on long runs. Not so fun. 

I try to get a loose schedule, too...though i stay pretty busy as well, sometimes I have to remind myself to rest. 




​


----------



## Brother John (Jul 18, 2010)

Personally I LOVE Yoga, but if the 'hot' version is what does it for you.... GO for it. It's GOOOOOD stuff!

I've been doing research recently on different forms of exercise and I think that two things you might look into are Plyometrics and HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training).


HIIT: http://www.intervaltraining.net/hiit.html
and: http://www.hiitsource.com/

Plyometrics: http://www.sport-fitness-advisor.com/plyometrics.html
and: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plyometrics

Hope you find these interesting / helpful.

Your Brother
John


----------



## shane (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't do anything fancy, some basic conditioning. I spend an hour on cardio, split in to two half hour pieces. The first half I run, the second half I am on a bicycle. I don't look after the biking at all, but its nice for my partially reconstructed knee, which I must take excellent care of or I finish up not beign able to do karate. After that I spend half an hour or so on strength. I do a small of everything for maintenance, but focus on one area over another, on a rotating 6-week cycle, for gains (abs, shoulders, legs, etc). I finish up with 30 minutes of stretching.


----------

